# [SOLVED] 42&quot; Vizio



## FarmerMars (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi! I recently (A month ago) purchased a Vizio 42" LCD TV. Its great! But, once I was laying on the floor and noticed in the corner there was a Blue spot starting to form. Ive seen a spot like this overtake my friend's whole 55" SONY TV. Should I be worried? How can I prevent/Fix this. I also noticed when I turn it off, the glowing VIZIO logo stays on all night. Am I not completely turning it off? Help please.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 42" Vizio*

Sounds like you are beginning to suffer from stuck pixels.

Se if there is a setting to put your set in standby mode without the "splash screen"

also check your guarantee to see if it is "ZERO" pixels guaranteed. If you have taken or were given this option then you may be able to return it under guarantee.

It is NOT a good idea, IMHO, to leave your set with that splash screen showing when you are not using it. Read your user manual, it should give you guidance about how to turn it off, if not PULL THE PLUG when you don't need it.


----------

